# hi from scotland



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ive returned registered as my own name instead of my other old board names.."rippedglutes or happy haggis" i had different names on many boards but i kept forgetting who i was haha

im avril from scotland...ive recently retired from all competitions. my last show was october 2007 where i got an amazing 3rd in nabba universe in physique class. i am currently doing my test papers to become a nabba judge and hope to fully qualify next year, this way i can keep up with whats going on with the fantastic people i have met over the years in the circuit.

xx


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Avril,

Glad your on Board, another Ayrshire Member. 

Geo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

seen your pics in another thread, totally amazing physique, oh and welcome to the board :thumb:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

hey geo,

ive been on here quite a bit but when i tried to sign in it was a nightmare cos i could never remember my board name ha ha

here at last

xxxx


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

gym rat said:


> seen your pics in another thread, totally amazing physique, oh and welcome to the board :thumb:


hi gym rat

thanks so much for the compliment.

xxxxxx


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Avril!


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Avril

Nice to see you back.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

hello :tongue:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Hi Avril. Totally LOVE your work babe. You're a diamond.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

ha ha ive been called many a thing but a diamond is a new one for me lol

thanks for the welcome, good to be back tom

xx


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Well you were a diamond for me with regards the speed and availability of pictures from the NABBA scottish, and the brits. The way we insecure internet guys are when searching for pictures your site always delivered first. The one of me from the Scottish is still the best picture I have, my wife says so too.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello avril welcome from golden man


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Avril!

You have an amazing figure hun, I'm sure you will be a total inspiration to others here

Kate x


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

kingprop said:


> Well you were a diamond for me with regards the speed and availability of pictures from the NABBA scottish, and the brits. The way we insecure internet guys are when searching for pictures your site always delivered first. The one of me from the Scottish is still the best picture I have, my wife says so too.


aww thats awful nice of you. its our pleasure to get your pics. if im at shows with camera i try to get them up that night if possible cos i know that athletes want them as soon as poss....not a month later.

xxx


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Welcome Mother lol:tt2:


----------



## aj2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome fantastic physique


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

shakey said:


> Welcome Mother lol:tt2:


does that make us brother and sister then??? hehe

hiya av... i jst done same as you and reappeared here after a long absence lol


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome Back,

Ive Had a Nosey at your pics before. Looking Great.

Brad


----------

